# "Kala kamnis"



## Zollou

Hello everybody,what does it mean this greek/cypriot expression?

"Kala kamnis" 

Thanks


----------



## Δημήτρης

"You are doing the right thing".
Καλά (kala) is the adverb "well" and κάμνεις (kamneis) is a dialectical variation of the verb κάνεις (you do).


----------



## Akritas

This expression could be also used on a few occasions in a sarcastic way, too. For example:
- In that case, I will leave.
- Καλά κάμνεις (κάνεις).

In this case, it has a meaning of 'you do that' or if we wish to adopt a more free translation, 'do that and see if I care'.


----------



## Zollou

Δημήτρης said:


> "You are doing the right thing".
> Καλά (kala) is the adverb "well" and κάμνεις (kamneis) is a dialectical variation of the verb κάνεις (you do).



Thanks so much..I take advantage of you asking how can I learn the Greek alphabet like this "Καλά" with all the right symbols and to compare these symbols to the simple letters a,b,c..For example Kala is Καλά..etc etc

I hope I explained good


----------



## Δημήτρης

Nice addition from Akritas, but a bit rare, at least in my environment.

Zollou, you can start from here http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Modern_Greek , lessons 1 to 6. It was hard to find good audio material though.


----------



## Zollou

Akritas said:


> This expression could be also used on a few occasions in a sarcastic way, too. For example:
> - In that case, I will leave.
> - Καλά κάμνεις (κάνεις).
> 
> In this case, it has a meaning of 'you do that' or if we wish to adopt a more free translation, 'do that and see if I care'.




Well so if after that expressione theres a laugh like "kala kamnis re(name) ahahah"

We may confirm that is a sarcastic way...Right?


----------



## Zollou

Δημήτρης said:


> Nice addition from Akritas, but a bit rare, at least in my environment.
> 
> Zollou, you can start from here http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Modern_Greek , lessons 1 to 6. It was hard to find good audio material though.



Thanks so much really..I will start to look for there and ill eventually ask help here


----------



## Δημήτρης

Zollou said:


> Well so if after that expressione theres a laugh like "kala kamnis re(name) ahahah"
> 
> we may confirm that is a sarcastic way...Right?



I see no reason to assume it's sarcastic just by the laugh.


----------



## Zollou

Δημήτρης said:


> I see no reason to assume it's sarcastic just by the laugh.




OK


----------



## Akritas

Zollou said:


> Well so if after that expressione theres a laugh like "kala kamnis re(name) ahahah"
> 
> we may confirm that is a sarcastic way...Right?


 

I believe this example would be translated the way Δημήτρης explained to you. In other words 'You do the right thing' or (free translation) 'Good for you'.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Καλά κάμνεις (κάνεις), en español *todo bien, espero*.


----------



## ireney

I'm not sure XiaoRoel. Isn't "todo bien" the translation for "all is well"? Mind you my colloquial Spanish is even worse than my "formal" Spanish.


----------



## an-alfabeto

XiaoRoel said:


> Καλά κάμνεις (κάνεις), en español *todo bien, espero*.


 
Hola, XiaoRoel: 
Es un gusto verte en el foro griego. 
Como bien apunta *ireney*, en español se traduciría como "hacer bien". Por ejemplo: 
_Καλά κάνεις (και ρωτάς): Haces bien (en preguntar)_

Con el alcance irónico que apunta *Akritas* muestra indiferencia (1) o molestia porque alguien es indiscreto o dice cosas inoportunas (2): 
_1. Σκέφτεσαι να παρατήσεις τις σπουδές σου; Καλά κάνεις· αλλά μετά μην παραπονιέσαι που δεν θα βρίσκεις δουλειά: ¿Que estás pensando en abandonar tus estudios? Me parece bien (Haz lo que quieras); pero después no te quejes por no encontrar trabajo. _
_2. Καλά κάνω και φωνάζω. Τι σε νοιάζει εσένα;: A mí me da la gana gritar. ¿Qué te importa a ti?_


----------



## orthophron

Δημήτρης said:


> "You are doing the right thing".
> Καλά (kala) is the adverb "well" and κάμνεις (kamneis) is a dialectical variation of the verb κάνεις (you do).


Right. Actually "κάμνω" is the Ancient Greek form of "κάνω".


----------



## Δημήτρης

Which it's meaning being narrowed down compared with the ancient word, of course.

By the way, one thing many not natives mistake when try to speak Cypriot: καμν- -> indicative, καμ- -> subjunctive and imperative


----------

